# Tuscarora Archers Animal Round



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Saturday - July 24th - Tuscarora Archers in Frederick Maryland will be hosting an Animal Round. We will have 14 Animal Targets and 14 Field or Hunter Targets set. You can shoot as many rounds of each as you wish.

Come on out and shoot at the Hinkelmonster, Young Jedi, Bowtroll, Deer Karma and WVDBLUNG DoJo.

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Saturday - July 24th - Tuscarora Archers in Frederick Maryland will be hosting an Animal Round. We will have 14 Animal Targets and 14 Field or Hunter Targets set. You can shoot as many rounds of each as you wish.
> 
> Come on out and shoot at the Hinkelmonster, Young Jedi, Bowtroll, Deer Karma and WVDBLUNG DoJo.
> 
> Hope to see everyone there.


Hhhmm.. so if we come out, we get to shoot at the Hinkelmonster? I'm there!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. so if we come out, we get to shoot at the Hinkelmonster? I'm there!!!


No, you get to shoot their dojo.. 

Sorry, gonna be in S Tx shootin at live animals this weekend.. :becky: :bolt:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. so if we come out, we get to shoot at the Hinkelmonster? I'm there!!!


HMMMM that there might just be a big enough target for even you to hit lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, you get to shoot their dojo..
> 
> Sorry, gonna be in S Tx shootin at live animals this weekend.. :becky: :bolt:


Well, what fun is that? I can shoot their dojo any time I want. I thought maybe the Hinkelmonster was a new R100 target like the T Rex or Alien... talk about a scary looking target!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM that there might just be a big enough target for even you to hit lol.


yeah.. think it might be. Even after scoring my second worst round ever two weekends ago at Mayberry. Going the wrong direction. Getting frustrated with my shooting, like so many other things in life right now.. ugh..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, what fun is that? I can shoot their dojo any time I want. I thought maybe the Hinkelmonster was a new R100 target like the T Rex or Alien... talk about a scary looking target!


Na... he's more likely to be trackin a chipmunk through the brush than playin 'target' for ya... :nono:  :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Na... he's more likely to be trackin a chipmunk through the brush than playin 'target' for ya... :nono:  :darkbeer:


this is true.. I've seen it before.. have even witnessed him trying to call a chipmunk in..


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

need somebody to shoot with whos going?? And is anybody shooting a AAA on Sunday?


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I may be shooting with the "Shooter" on Sunday morning. He needs to beat up on someone before he heads out to Washington.

I am going to Cumberland tomorrow to shoot with him as well.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

blondstar said:


> need somebody to shoot with whos going?? And is anybody shooting a AAA on Sunday?


I plan to be at TA on Saturday and have no plans to shoot with anybody specific yet. I'd like to make it to AAA on Sunday, but not sure about that one yet.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah.. think it might be. Even after scoring my second worst round ever two weekends ago at Mayberry. Going the wrong direction. Getting frustrated with my shooting, like so many other things in life right now.. ugh..


I hear ya, I shot a terrible round last week end as well. I need to get back in my groove, I was shooting so good early in the year, then it slowly started dropping off.

I bottomed out at MAC I either need to shape it up, or bring out the brown bow, and just start getting ready for hunting season ( my life is seriously missing some brown if ya know what I mean )


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I hear ya, I shot a terrible round last week end as well. I need to get back in my groove, I was shooting so good early in the year, then it slowly started dropping off.
> 
> I bottomed out at MAC I either need to shape it up, or bring out the brown bow, and just start getting ready for hunting season ( my life is seriously missing some brown if ya know what I mean )


Hhhmm.. maybe this will help??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. maybe this will help??


The lengths BG had to go just to get a crispie from Hornet


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. maybe this will help??


That was the start of my downfall. I haven't shot over a 22 since that day.

But then again I've lost a lot of interest in shooting lately. This place has been a snooze fest for the last month, and nothing else to keep me motivated.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhmm.. maybe this will help??


...Never could figure out who was leading whom in that pic...:zip:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

montigre said:


> ...Never could figure out who was leading whom in that pic...:zip:


hhmmm.. in contrast, can you tell who was leading in this pic??


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> I hear ya, I shot a terrible round last week end as well. I need to get back in my groove, I was shooting so good early in the year, then it slowly started dropping off.
> 
> I bottomed out at MAC I either need to shape it up, or bring out the brown bow, and just start getting ready for hunting season ( my life is seriously missing some brown if ya know what I mean )


You have a groove? :chortle:

Who knew? :noidea:

Who'da thunk it? :noidea:

:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> That was the start of my downfall. I haven't shot over a 22 since that day.
> 
> But then again I've lost a lot of interest in shooting lately. This place has been a snooze fest for the last month, and nothing else to keep me motivated.


come on down to two rivers on Sunday, I need someone I can beat:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> I may be shooting with the "Shooter" on Sunday morning. He needs to beat up on someone before he heads out to Washington.
> 
> I am going to Cumberland tomorrow to shoot with him as well.


RU guys shooting at Cumberland or is he coming down this way


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

blondstar said:


> RU guys shooting at Cumberland or is he coming down this way


I am going to Cumberland today and he may come to TA on Sunday just to play around and shoot the animal targets - I think he has to work on Saturday so that counts him out.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> You have a groove? :chortle:
> 
> Who knew? :noidea:
> 
> ...


Might not be much of one, but I was in one earlier in the season. Staying between 28-32 consistently.
Still only shot 2 rounds under 20 which compared to last year isn't bad, but I just haven't been able to get my head back in the game lately.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> come on down to two rivers on Sunday, I need someone I can beat:wink:


I hate that course lol. For some reason everything down there shoots long for me. My marks have been good at every other course I've shot this year, but both times I've shot 2 rivers my marks weren't worth a chit.

But I may come down. It's either 2 rivers or AAA. 2 rivers is closer, but I have a better chance of getting out of this rut at AAA (come to think of it that is where this rut started)


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Targets are hung and ready for some action tomorrow morning. Big thanks to Jim Miller, Wes Reeves, Bob Wise and Faye Wise for all of their hard work and upkeep on the range.

Hope to see a lot of people there tomorrow.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I plan to be there early in the morning to try and beat the heat. I'm excited about trying to redeem myself from my terrible last round I shot at Mayberry, and to shoot an animal round. I've only shot one animal round down at DCWC. Who will be there early in the morning?


----------

